# Man bitten by death adder



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

this is the bit that amused me.



> "So as deadly snake bites go, it is actually quite pleasant."





> A Melbourne man left temporarily paralysed after his pet death adder bit him says he will continue to breed deadly snakes.
> Snake breeder John Deutscher was bitten on a middle finger by a baby death adder as he was cleaning a snake enclosure at his East Burwood home this morning.
> The bite caused anabolic shock and temporarily paralysed his body.
> His girlfriend called the paramedics, who gave Mr Deutscher a shot of adrenaline and then took him to the Monash Medical Centre. He will not have any lasting effects from the incident.
> ...


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

> "People slip over in the shower and break their neck and die or become quadriplegics. I still shower, I still drive a car and so yeah, I'll still keep death adders and love it."


I like this bit. 

Fair play to the guy!


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

and what exactly is anabolic shock - never heard that one before, maybe anaphylactic?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yeah I did wonder that as well.


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

anabolic shock! i think thats what most of the sprinters in the world are suffering from at the moment


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

400runner said:


> anabolic shock! i think thats what most of the sprinters in the world are suffering from at the moment


yeah and regular self inflicted nandralone envenomations


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

> a dog is a much more dangerous animal


Hmmm! I'm not terribly sure I agree to be honest.


----------



## Danezie (May 11, 2008)

anabolics are usually drugs like anablic steroids so i can only assume it is a shock due to overdose on drugs.. therefore being in anabolic shock


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

you wouldnt get that though from a snake bite


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Still it's nice to see someone taking the trouble to rate snake bites on the 'nice 'scale...


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

Danezie said:


> anabolics are usually drugs like anablic steroids so i can only assume it is a shock due to overdose on drugs.. therefore being in anabolic shock


i understand your way of thinking but this is not possible there is as far as i know no such condition ,thats of course assuming you was being serious


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

jaysnakeman said:


> yeah and regular self inflicted nandralone envenomations


glad someone got my little running joke!


----------

